# Banded Pigeon Found, Lancaster California



## Drunkenmimes (Sep 21, 2016)

Found this cute pigeon in our garage and it hasn't flown away (2 days now) it just moves around our garage and driveway.

I know nothing of birds.

Has an orange band on its leg that reads 7128 CSRA 2016

He splashes in a dish of water I gave him.

I have a relentlessly hunting cat!

I've called several animal rescue/sanctuary/veterinary places and the ones who do answer, they say they don't deal with pigeons or try to direct me somewhere else.

A long convo with one guy who said he thinks this probably isn't a 'racing' pigeon but from a "roller" club?

Can someone in the Antelope Valley Lancaster/Palmdale area save this cute lil bird??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, cute little guy does look like a roller. I hope you are feeding him bird seed. He won't know how to find food on his own and will starve if left to his own devices. Can you put him in a cage for now so he will be safe. Any predator could grab him. Does he seem ill or injured? He could have gotten lost, as they don't have a great homing sense. Could have been scared off by a hawk and gotten lost. His loft may be quite near by.
CSRA could be California Spinning Roller Association. But couldn't find more info on them.
If you go to rollerpigeon.com, maybe someone on there could direct you as to where that club is. Here's the link for that.
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/clubdirectory.html


----------



## Drunkenmimes (Sep 21, 2016)

I wonder if he did fly away, cuz I can't find him out there now. If he's still out there tomorrow I'll get some birdseed. There is someone who posts in the forum you linked to with the user name "CSRA," but it would not let me register or guest post when I tried.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you see him tomorrow please safely cage him as Jay3 suggested and try the phone and email addresses in the link Jay posted. He is a lovely domestic bird who needs people to survive. Thanks! If I lived closer to you I'd be happy to help out.


----------

